# Likelihood of mare producing colt v filly based on previous foal



## Trules (10 March 2018)

Hi, just musing/dreaming. If you had a mare that has produced a colt previously would you have a good chance that she may produce another colt? I know its a random 50/50 chance really but i'd just like a few real life experience stories. Have you a mare that predominately produces one sex over the other? Many thanks


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 March 2018)

No idea but we had a piebald mare who had 7 foals in her life time (not with us), all the colts were coloured, the fillies, solid. Not all to the same stallion.  Goodness knows what the chances of that are!


----------



## TheMule (10 March 2018)

The mare cannot influence the gender chromosomally. There is some evidence that Y sperm swim faster but live less time so inseminating as close as you can to ovulation may give a slightly increased chance of getting a colt. Other than that, it is 50:50 everytime


----------



## tda (10 March 2018)

My neighbour who breeds Welsh section b ponies has just had their first foal this year,  a filly from a mare that has had 13 foals and 13 fillies 

Fact is whatever you want you're very likely to get the opposite &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Clodagh (10 March 2018)

I think that acidity of the uterus can effect the sperm too, on top of Y sperm being speedy.
The stallion dictates the sex so maybe ask if he throws more colts.
As tda says, whatever you ask for you usually get the opposite!


----------



## NiceNeverNaughty (10 March 2018)

my mare has three foals by three different stallions - hussy  

all colts !


----------



## Trules (10 March 2018)

Thankyou all for your replies. Pot luck i suppose. But that the mare has had a colt before does make me slightly hopeful she would produce another!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 March 2018)

My mare had a colt, filly, filly, filly, colt, filly by 4 different stallions. One of her daughters had a colt, colt then a filly.  

In humans if you want a girl you try a few days before ovulation as X carrying sperm live longer.  Y sperm are quicker but shorter lived.  

I ordered a dun colt last time and got a bay filly!


----------



## YorksG (10 March 2018)

I have no idea if this is the case, but I did hear it suggested that younger stallions were more likely to get fillies than older ones, to reduce the likelyhood of competition, until he was older and had a good crop of mares  already. As I say I have no idea if that is likely to be the case or not, but might be worth more research.


----------



## Snowfilly (11 March 2018)

A very experienced old nagsman once told me the only way to be sure of a filly was to 'sell the damn mare before it foals!' 

In a small sample size, our Arab stallion got 32 live foals and one stillborn, only on my mums mares and sired 27 colts. His stallion son was 2 and 2 last I heard. 

Fingers crossed you get what you want - and a healthy mare and foal whatever


----------



## Equi (11 March 2018)

Its entirely random. Some old wives tales are that the dominant mare will always sire a colt and the sub a filly. My sub was covered alone, and had a filly. The next time the dom and sub were both covered and both had colts so yeah. lol. Another is that age will effect it, dominant mare was 17 so again not true. Another other is condition, but sub was probably in too good condition when she had the filly...so nah

As said, the only way to make sure they have a filly, is sell it before it foals 

Also, always always expect the exact opposite of what you want. I wanted a buckskin colt, got a bay filly. I then wanted anything other than a chestnut and you guessed it, chestnut! The third was a "anything will do as long as its healthy" and that one was still born. All the same stallion involved by the way.


----------



## Trules (11 March 2018)

Lol. Thanks again everyone, so the plan is to convince myself i want a filly then pretend to be disappointed if i get a colt. Only daydreaming anyway. Just a glint in a conemarra's eye at this stage! &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## eggs (13 March 2018)

I would have preferred a filly but all three of my mare's foals were colts (two different stallions) and all three were chestnut with white socks and white stars, strip and snip.  Mare was bay with only a small star.  Sire of two of the foals was chestnut with strip and snip and the other was very dark bay with no white.

I think your plan of 'hoping' for a filly is as good as any other!


----------



## cyberhorse (27 April 2018)

I convinced myself that my maiden mare last year would have a bay filly and this would be the "practice foal". My beloved chestnut SJ gelding is coming up on retirement, so to take over from him I thought this combination could eventually give me a very similar bred/built colt probably bay, hopefully with some white markings. She is a dark bay mare with a black mother and the sire was a bay. You guessed it I got my chestnut colt first attempt!! So wishing for the opposite of what you want is the really is the best way to go... ;-) 

Hope you get what you really want!


----------



## ihatework (27 April 2018)

Trules said:



			Lol. Thanks again everyone, so the plan is to convince myself i want a filly then pretend to be disappointed if i get a colt. Only daydreaming anyway. Just a glint in a conemarra's eye at this stage! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

That&#8217;s the tactic. I wanted a chestnut filly, so convinced myself I was getting a bay colt. When the bay colt arrived I had already semi managed my disappointment! The jockey-to-be however was delighted!


----------



## Asha (27 April 2018)

ihatework said:



			That&#8217;s the tactic. I wanted a chestnut filly, so convinced myself I was getting a bay colt. When the bay colt arrived I had already semi managed my disappointment! The jockey-to-be however was delighted!
		
Click to expand...

I was convinced id get a chestnut filly, but wanted a bay colt.  Seriously chuffed when I finally realised he was a he, and bay  !


----------

